# Random,What happens if Betta eats a bug?



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

So yesterday i was feeding Blazer when all if a sudden a bug came crawling on the same table my 1.75 gallon is on. So I don't exactly know what this type of bug is but they cann't fly but they crawl/ climb very well like sometmes even on walls. Just wondering but what do you think would happen if one crawl on top of my tank, fell through the mesh material covering the tank opening. I'm pretty sure based on my lik guy's curiousity and him being a carnivore and all that he would eat the bug, or put it in his mouth and chew it then spit it out. Do you think he would get sick or something from that?

Oh and btw i was just wondering this HASN'T happened. ( at least I'm pretty sure it hasnt hahaha) just me having random yet Paranoid case senerios

Haha thanks for reading all my rambling, have an awesome day/ night =)


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think it's dagerous for your fish. They do eat bugs sometimes in the wild. As long as there's not some kind of pesticide used around your house and some of it went on the bug... In that case, I'm not exactly sure what the consequences would be...

But for a little bug, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha okay then thanks ( but it seriously is more than a 'little 'bug it's a couple timesbigger than my betta's eye, and he's an pretty big male crowntail, nit to mention these bugs crawl and climb almost even better than spiders)hahaha okies thrn thanks again


----------



## Firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

Whenever I catch a small bug around the house, I give it to my guy. It's never done him any harm. I figure, betttas are insectivores, so why not? I normally fast him for a day or two after, depending on the insects size, and never feed him anything too big.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Bettas eat bugs in the wild. If anything he'll just be like "WOAH THAT WAS GOOD" -hunts for more-
My bamboo plant got mites and I just fed all the bigger ones (like .5mm only) to my fish. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-snickers- it'll be digested :|

:lol: here's a story.

One day a fly decided to take a swim. Of course he had never heard of Sasuke, the demon lurking beneath the waters... He was doing the backstroke when BAM he was hit from behind! He looked around and could not find the culprit, and then he got snatched from below by his leg, shook, then released... He tried to make a swim for it, and sadly, Mr. Fly never got to the edge of the lake, and was repeatedly attacked by a red creature he had never seen in his short lifespan :|
the end.
okay, well, the fly died of murder by drowning. :| After Sasuke tore him to pieces. :lol:

Anyways... Aphids used to drown in my tanks and the bettas would either play with them (or like Sasuke, murder and leave it) or eat them. I fed them mosquitos since our area does not spray pesticides or herbicides.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

In the summer I feed mosquito larvae from our rain barrel.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

bettas love extra food stuff... :3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Mosquito - best betta food ever. It's a really good size for their mouths and boy, do they love it. I send my dad outside (he's a mosquito magnet) and let them land on him so he can catch them for my babies. =D Mosquito larva are great, too.


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

lool even though it sounds like it brings joy to my betta, i dont think i can cope with the fear of something happening with my betta with those creepy bugs XP hahahah but his happines is worth it

so in the summer, i catch a mosquito or two then what? feed them live?freeze them?ugh i dont wanna like squish and kill it haha,oooh like maybe catch them then like put water in the container then dump them mosquito into his tank?


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

I fed a gnat to one of my girl betta. She gobbled it down (like she does with all of the food I give her). A fly did land in their tank, once, but they didn't eat it.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Insects = Protein


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

Very excited about this. I'll finally have a good use for mosquito larvae once it warms up!


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

maggie9059789 said:


> lool even though it sounds like it brings joy to my betta, i dont think i can cope with the fear of something happening with my betta with those creepy bugs XP hahahah but his happines is worth it
> 
> so in the summer, i catch a mosquito or two then what? feed them live?freeze them?ugh i dont wanna like squish and kill it haha,oooh like maybe catch them then like put water in the container then dump them mosquito into his tank?


Smack the mosquito enough so that it is dead but not to the point that its guts are spilling everywhere. You'll be good in doing this if you do it often enough I promise lol. Rinse it under tap water and throw it in to the betta tank. Bettas loves mosquitoes!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Adult mosquito shouldn't be fed to the betta unless you are breeding/raising yourself.. but if caught outdoors then not ideal as no one can know what they had fed on previously. You can easily transfer viruses, infections to not only your fish, but to yourself as well by using adult mosquito- 

Use the larvae, in a bucket with leaves and branches in it.. scoop them out with a shrimp net, gently rinse them off and feed.. leaving the adults alone to breed more. 

Just too great of a risk feeding adult insects that are commonly carrying around infectious diseases and normally tend to have something that could easily be deadly to the fish.. and yourself.

Adult flies and gnats do most of their eating in piles of.. well.. poo. Which can also consist of viruses and diseases. Always best to just use a bucket and use mosquito and daphnia larvae which have yet to be exposed to the dangers of adult insects.

(If it happens by accident, which can and mine have snacked on something here and there that dropped into the tank thinking it was going to be a simple drink.. don't sweat it too much.. but in general it's best to know what exactly you are feeding them and try to make it the safest as possible)


----------

